# coloring up



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

which one do you like


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

They all look nice. What do you feed them?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking good! How's that lifetime supply of sponges treating ya?


----------



## aznphil (Jul 20, 2011)

i stick to repashy, keeps all my fish colorful and healthy looking. Supplement that with tetrabits, jbl plecochips, frozen bloodworms. THeyve recently really started to color up so its exciting. 

Ryan, what sponges??


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't you buy boxes of sponges from me?

Edit--> just looked in my pm box, I took your goldfish lol. He's doing well in my Dad's pond so you know lol


----------

